# سؤال عن الكمبرلان والبيتائين



## spotcolor (16 يونيو 2013)

الاخوة الافاضل 

بفضلكم استطعت البدء بتجارتي الشخصية في المنظفات وكانت البداية بمعطر الارضيات 
الان سابدأ بعمل الصابون السائل وقد وجدت التركيبات المناسبة 
ولكن هناك شيء غير واضح بالنسبة لي 
ماهي فوائد الكمبرلان 
ماهي فوائد البيتائين
كيف يتم خلط هاتين المادتين 
اي هل يتم تذويبهما خارجيا ام ماذا 
سؤال اخر وهو حول العطر المائي الذي ينتج محلول حليبي عند خلطه بالتكسابون هل يمكن جعل المحلول شفاف كأنني استخدم عطر زيتي 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## spotcolor (18 يونيو 2013)

73 مشاهدة 

ياريت مشاركة ومساعدة ياأهل الخير


----------



## spotcolor (24 يونيو 2013)

مصر أني اعرف الجواب


----------



## مازن81 (24 يونيو 2013)

يا اخي المنتد ى مليئ بالمعلومات عن كل المواد مجرد عملية بحث منك وستجد الجواب
اما عن معلوماتي البسيطة فالكمبرلان يفيد في سماكة المنتج والبتائيين هو لتعزيز الرغوة اما عن العطور فلا علما لي بهذا الامر 
وجزاك الله خيرا

ونسيت ان عملية خلطهم تتم مباشرة على المنتج ولا يوجد داعي لمزجهم خارجيا


----------



## spotcolor (25 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لك اخ مازن


----------



## chemnoor (26 يونيو 2013)

بالنسبة للعطور 
يمكن أن ينتج محلول حليبي إذا كانت كمية المواد الفعالة قليلة أي تركيزها غير مناسب لكمية العطر 
لحل هذه المشكلة يمكن إما إضافة الكحول أو البروبيلين غليكول أو زيادة نسبة المادة الفعالة (الدودوسيل بنزن سلفونيك اسيد)


----------



## ahmad-alwaish (3 يوليو 2013)

انا حسب خبرتي اعرف ان الكمبرلان يفيد في اللزوجة قليلا وتعزيز الرغوة اما البيتائين لزيادة الرغوة اكثر


----------



## spotcolor (9 يوليو 2013)

*chemnoor* و *ahmad-alwaish*

شكرا لكم ولمشاركاتكم


----------

